# Mr. Hoke's Book?



## mr.AU.dacity (May 28, 2015)

Is there a way I can still attain this book. I've clicked ever link I can find to no avail. I really wanna read it.


----------



## Geo (May 28, 2015)

Actually, it's Ms. Hoke.

View attachment C. M. Hoke Refining Precious Metal Wastes Screen Readable December 2013 (1).pdf


Compliments of FrugalRefiner.


----------



## kadriver (May 29, 2015)

Go to http://www.gesswein.com and type "Hoke" in the search block there.

They have a nice hard-bound copy of the book for about $60

I ordered one a long time ago and take it with me everywhere.

I printed the PDF version and keep it at my shop for reference.

kadriver


----------



## FrugalRefiner (May 29, 2015)

There are links to both a screen readable and a printer friendly version in my signature line below.

Dave


----------



## mr.AU.dacity (May 30, 2015)

Thanks folks. Iv found it and made it to chapter 5 =)


----------



## Nugget hunter (Sep 28, 2017)

Geo said:


> Actually, it's Ms. Hoke.
> 
> C. M. Hoke Refining Precious Metal Wastes Screen Readable December 2013 (1).pdf
> 
> Compliments of FrugalRefiner.


Thanks this does help....
Nugget Hunter


----------



## nickvc (Sep 29, 2017)

There is a link in Frugals post to download it.


----------

